# If you had to listen to only 2 musical artists for the rest of your life, who would it be?



## Longshot56 (Feb 26, 2019)

Personally, it'd be Oliver Tree for rock and Logic for rap. What about you?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 26, 2019)

I think I would just quit listening to music altogether because I would get so sick of listening to the same 2 artists.


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 26, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I think I would just quit listening to music altogether because I would get so sick of listening to the same 2 artists.


Makes sense


----------



## PalomPorom (Feb 26, 2019)

Lamb of god and chevelle

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 26, 2019)

Jimmy Eat World & Funeral For a Friend

Bam Easy


----------



## Beerus (Feb 26, 2019)

does vocaloid and game instrumentals count?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 26, 2019)

"Various Artists"


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 26, 2019)

Yuzo Koshiro and Yatsunori Mitsuda


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2019)

Queen + Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## Stwert (Feb 26, 2019)

Pink Floyd (you’d never have guessed from my pic ) and Eric Clapton.


----------



## matthi321 (Feb 26, 2019)

symphony x and dream theather


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 26, 2019)

Maynard James Keenan (from Tool, Puscifer, and APC) and Pink Floyd.

I already barely listen to anything else.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2019)

Zeal & Ardor and Placebo


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Maynard James Keenan (from Tool, Puscifer, and APC) and Pink Floyd.
> 
> I already barely listen to anything else.


Dude I love how you said exactly what I was about to post haha


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2019)

Two is surprisingly hard... even desert island discs gives you 8 recordings (think LPs or whole albums), a book and a luxury.

Fortunately most people I like have dozens of albums to play with.

Tom Waits.
Black Sabbath.

Very close third would be Korpiklaani and between those three would probably be my 8 recordings for the usual.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 26, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Two is surprisingly hard... even desert island discs gives you 8 recordings (think LPs or whole albums), a book and a luxury.
> 
> Fortunately most people I like have dozens of albums to play with.
> 
> ...



You're going to get a lot of posts asking you what an LP is


----------



## burial (Feb 26, 2019)

It would have to be artists with long and varying careers....

Marilyn Manson

Ozzy/Sabbath (if that counts as 1)


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2019)

Stwert said:


> You're going to get a lot of posts asking you what an LP is


Didn't think of that one.

If indeed you are one of the people likely to query me on the nature of such things then please click the save icon image below to be taken to an article discussing such matters.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 26, 2019)

gorillaz and blur


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 26, 2019)

Beerus said:


> does vocaloid and game instrumentals count?


Yeah, sure


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Feb 26, 2019)

How about Noteblock (from here, https://m.youtube.com/user/NoteBlockRemix) and Koji Kondo.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 26, 2019)

Paul elstak and nosferatu (DJ's)


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2019)

Between the Buried and Me and Iron Maiden. Between both of their massive catalogues I should be ok.


----------



## Limoon (Feb 26, 2019)

probably Yes and uhhh Jamiroquai maybe?
Casiopea???


----------



## NJBoss (Feb 28, 2019)

Bette Middler and Barry Manilow.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 28, 2019)

Can I substitute "2 artists" for 2 decades?


----------



## Longshot56 (Mar 1, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Can I substitute "2 artists" for 2 decades?


Nope, just two people


----------



## Cyan (Mar 1, 2019)

Nobuo Uematsu

it's hard to choose only another one, I love too much composers, I'll pick randomly.
Yoko Kanno


I'll get lot of different styles with only these two composers.


----------



## drenal (Mar 1, 2019)

I listen to many different artists so I don't think I can choose only two


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Mar 1, 2019)

This is a hard one, but if I had to pick two, I'd have to pick DragonForce and HammerFall.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 1, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Pink Floyd (you’d never have guessed from my pic ) and Eric Clapton.




I have over 100 dates of Pink Floyd bootlegs. Could keep you occupied and happy with that choice for a long time.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Mar 2, 2019)

Easy. Killswitch Engage and August Burns Red.

I love Jesse Leach's singing/screaming style. Even in Times of Grace. Its just awesome. I also like that August Burns Red isn't afraid to bring in extra instruments and that they use the 7/8 timing quite frequently. And that they switch tempo midsong flawlessly. Each song can feel like two or three songs blended into one and it makes for interesting music.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 2, 2019)

Weezer for sure. Try listening to one song from each of their albums and you'll see why.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 2, 2019)

That's an easy one... *Three Days Grace* and *Icon For Hire*.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 2, 2019)

The Clash and Big Audio Dynamite.


----------



## link64uk (Mar 2, 2019)

David Bowie and Kate Bush


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2019)

Aphex Twin and Post Malone


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 2, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Zeal & Ardor and Placebo



Hopefully we get a new Placebo album sooner than later, and hopefully it's better than both Battle for the Sun and especially the Zzzzzzzzzz-fest that was Loud Like Love. I used to be a huge, HUGE fan but imo the last truly great thing they released was Meds. So for me it's been like 12 years & I'm getting bored. Haha. I didn't care for the couple ep's they released either since Loud Like Love either.

My two artists as of right now would be IAMX and The Cure. But those could change at almost any given time.


----------



## daxyd (Mar 2, 2019)

Foreigner and Gorillaz


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 2, 2019)

Falcom Sound JDK and Benny the Butcher


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2019)

Rush and Dream Theater.


----------



## Benja81 (Mar 2, 2019)

Alkaline Trio and Green Day


----------



## bandithedoge (Mar 2, 2019)

This is extremely hard for me since I listen to a lot of artists, but by choosing randomly it would probably be MYST and Wasted Penguinz. 

okay who am I kidding of course it's the one and only bandithedoge


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 2, 2019)

Maybe I would pick Koji Kondo and Nobuo Uematsu. They have both done a lot of really excellent soundtracks, and I can't think of any conventional non-game artists I wouldn't get sick of after a while.
But those I never get sick of, there's enough variety to them.


----------



## player594 (Mar 2, 2019)

Well I'm old school mostly. But love all types of music. But my choices would be Queen and Shinedown.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 2, 2019)

I generally only listen to random singles from various Indie bands. If I had to choose I guess it would be
Jon Sudano and The Marias, if Sudano Doesn't count then Nujabes


----------



## bodefuceta (Mar 2, 2019)

Hildegard von Bingen and Carlo Gesualdo.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm in an interesting predicament with this topic. I'm 51 years old, so a lot of the 'classic' selections you guys have been choosing were 'current' music for me once upon a time. Most anything from the 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's ... well I still love that music but I've heard it to death already. 

Also, I have no idea how many years I have left, but any more than 30 is being downright optimistic. I mean, could happen. Or I could drop dead tomorrow. So whatever 2 artists/groups I choose, I won't be stuck with them as long as most of you would be.

Ok, so anyway ...

1> Frankie and the Witch Fingers

2> Causa Sui


----------



## xbmcuser (Mar 2, 2019)

You're all wrong!

The only artist you should listen to is Koji Kondo.




Hums the super mario theme, tnow starting to listen to OOT soundtrack on youtube.


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 2, 2019)

They Might Be Giants and The Beatles


----------

